# Breeders near Pittsburgh?



## larryd (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

First time poster, but I've been lurking a while, doing research. I'm looking for a GSD as a companion dog with possibility of doing Agility and/or Schutzhund if I get interested in it. The dog will also be trained to be a hearing dog for me and my wife. I prefer a working line dog vs the show line low sloped backs.

After the initial sticker shock, I've raised my budget limit up to $1500 to $1800.

I've seen the various threads on Pennsylvania breeders and I've collated a Worling Line list. I've also looked in MD, WVA, VA, OH also. Here's my shortlist:

wolfstraum.net
blackthornkennel.com
vomsucherquelle.com
locherieshepherds.com ?
wilmothdogs.com ?

I've e-mailed wolfstraum (Hi, Lee) and talked to Kirchenwald (price a bit high). I'm wondering if there are any additional breeders in the OH, WVA, PA tri-state area that I've missed? There seems to be an empty spot my map in that area devoid of known breeders.

Any other tips or suggestions?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Where are you near Pittsburgh? We moved to Cary NC from the burgh about 2 years ago. My wife's family lives in North Strabane. We lived in Adams township. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## larryd (Dec 30, 2012)

Ack, why can't I edit my post to fix the misspellings? It's irritating me 

Buttersburgh, I'm from the South Park area, about 20 minutes from North Strabane.


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice. I lived in south park when I first moved to PA. Cool little town. We moved to NC a couple years ago. Company transfer, we love it here but will always love Pittsburgh. I will say we love the weather here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Christine (Blackthorn) is in VA and I would get a pup from her ANY TIME!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Spend time talking with the breeders in the programs you find most interesting. The type of dog each individual prefers can vary greatly--some like a very balanced dog, others prefer over-the-top prey drive for what they feel is necessary to achieve top sport progeny, still others breed for dogs with higher levels of aggression than an inexperienced handler may be comfortable with--each may breed successful working dogs, but, again, the temperaments may vary greatly due to the personal preferences of the breeder. If you get references, be certain that they come from individuals who have hands on experience with that breeder's dogs--not just someone who thought the breeder has pretty dogs on a website or who thought he or she was a swell person from a couple of telephone or email exchanges. Talk to other puppy buyers who have trained and lived with pups from other litters, training directors and helpers in clubs where the pups worked, SAR members who have used pups in that capacity or individuals who are competing in AKC or HGH style herding venues. These are the people who can tell you about the temperament and trainability of pups from any breeders program. Check to verify health certifications, titles, etc. Finally, take everything you hear with a few grains of salt and a bit of skepticism--most people really love their dogs and readily overlook their faults--because they really love their dog and they cannot or will not recognize any problems....

Good luck on your search--it is exciting, occasionally daunting and well worth a lot of effort on your part in the end. If you should want references on my breeder, I can provide those privately--you can see who it is in my signature.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow! I lived in South Park as well! What a small world!

Sorry, had to represent for a moment.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Larry - I think you have made a good choice for your needs.....just got a note from Kathy that you were out there....Congrats, you should do well with one of that litter!


Lee


----------



## larryd (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Lee. I saw your earlier recommendation of them in an earlier thread and knew they must be good. I confirmed that during my visit.

For other's information, I've decided to reserve for one of the females of Wilmothhaus' Y litter:

WilmothHaus - LitterYMozilla/4.0 (vBSEO; http://www.vbseo.com)

I met Wenzel, the sire, and he was massive, but very well behaved.

Now the wife and kids are onboard with my decision


----------

